# Temporary Profile



## thoron (Mar 6, 2011)

So I log onto my computer tonight, and instead of the normal welcome message I get the message Preparing your desktop. When It finally gets past that I find that my setting have been undone, my picture folder and my short cuts missing, I also get a message tell me that I've been logged into a temporary profile. I shut down my computer and restart it, this time I log in normaly with all my setting in place, my picture folder is back in place, the only difference is that my short cuts are now missing. I'm just curious as what could cause my laptop to log into a temporary profile for seemingly no reason. I'm using a Dell Inspiron, with Windows 7.


----------



## thoron (Mar 6, 2011)

So has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on what causes it or how to prevent it?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe "preparing your desktop" is when you log in after an update was installed?

I really have no idea. I'd google it.

EDIT: I don't know if this will work but you can try I guess.
Start > Control Panel > [At the top, the black arrow] All Control Panel Items > Troubleshooting > See if there's anything that might fit your desc. of what happened

If not, google it


----------



## Runefox (Mar 6, 2011)

That really sounds like either there's been a permissions problem or a filesystem issue. You should probably run a chkdsk; Windows key+R->*cmd*->*chkdsk /F /R*->*yes*.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 6, 2011)

That happens to me sometimes. It's annoying but I just log out and it will take me to the log in page where I log into the account.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a bit confused... Let me get this right. You got to the login screen, put in your username (Or selected your username), put in the password, but instead of it loading your normal profile, it created a blank one? So you rebooted, logged in again, and got your correct profile? Sounds like some really weird disc or registry error to me.


----------



## thoron (Mar 7, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> I'm a bit confused... Let me get this right. You got to the login screen, put in your username (Or selected your username), put in the password, but instead of it loading your normal profile, it created a blank one? So you rebooted, logged in again, and got your correct profile? Sounds like some really weird disc or registry error to me.


 
For the most part you got it, and when I say blank profile, I mean it was as if I had never used the computer before. Shortcuts gone, picture portfolio gone, programs I had downloaded gone, that whole thing. I did google it, and seems that for some its a glitch that happens from time to time that can be fixed simply by rebooting the computer. For others, it requires administrative tools to fix. I just hope it never ends up as something that requires any administrative tools.


----------

